# The Proper Way to Transport a Cougar



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This may not be the right way...

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46224972&n...your-luggage-hunting-carcass-found-at-airport

But then again, points for originality!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This title is beggin for a SA response, so...how about hogtiied


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've checked fish from Alaska on a plane back home before, no problem. I'm giving the guy a thumbs up for trying it!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> This title is beggin for a SA response, so...how about hogtiied


I was going to say, "on a short bus"!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Heavily tinted windows?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> I've checked fish from Alaska on a plane back home before, no problem. I'm giving the guy a thumbs up for trying it!


 Don't see a problem with it. That's how I often transport waterfowl.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Here is a longer article.
There is SO much missing from this story:
Was it just the pelt and skull?
What airline?
What prompted the TSA to get involved?

https://www.reviewjournal.com/local/local-las-vegas/dead-cougar-found-in-mans-luggage-at-las-vegas-airport/


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I was always under the impression that cougars transported you.
-BaHa!-


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

where'd someone get a "Utah State Fish and Game" tag??

Fake news.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I see zero issues with checking dead animals as long as they are properly packaged. We brought home my dad's wolf hide and skull (raw, unfrozen) in a small cooler as a carryon (...carrion...?) in 2006. The articles all say no laws were broken, just that some airline employee decided to get butthurt over a dead animal and invoked the company's right to refuse transport.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I see zero issues with checking dead animals as long as they are properly packaged. We brought home my dad's wolf hide and skull (raw, unfrozen) in a small cooler as a carryon (...carrion...?) in 2006. The articles all say no laws were broken, just that some airline employee decided to get butthurt over a dead animal and invoked the company's right to refuse transport.


Lol, you had carrion in a carry on. 

One of the trips back from Alaska a couple of the boxes of fish were a little over 50 lbs, ran to the gift shop bought a small carry on bag and took some of the fillets out of each box wrapped them in some T shirts and put them in the carry on bag with no problems.

My friend on a white tail hunt in Missouri had a similar problem with his deer being over weight, he pulled a few packages of the frozen venison out and just stuck them in his coat pockets and had no problems.


----------

